# Hello Pet folks! Could you assist?



## NineTail (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello everyone and season's greetings! Hope you all had a great Christmas and are looking forward to the new year 

I'm hoping I could get some impartial advice and constructive comments from you if it's not too much trouble.

My husband and I recently spent some time with a cousin over the festive period and we took our dog along (7 month old springer). It turns out that our cousin has branched out in to the pet supplies trade and as such, I offered to try and do some digging for him in the region of what other pet owners, as well as myself, are looking for when purchasing food and supplies online for their animal companions.

A few friends of mine already use this website and I thought it would be a good place to start, where better to get the information from that people who genuinely care about their pets?

The below link is the website owned and run by our cousin and any feedback is appreciated, from the pricing to the offers and content, how it may be improved and what you'd like to see etc. What would make you shop there? or not as the case may be!?

Thanks in advance and all the best for NY 2012! :biggrin:

http://getpetsupplies.co.uk/


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

The site is nice, easy to navigate and nice big wording. I hate when I have to be almost an inch from the screen to see what things say!

I do have to say though that a product in the small animal section is actually dangerous to small animals, especially hamsters
Harrisons Snuggle Wool Luxury Hamster Bedding Medium
Hamsters have got this wrapped round their legs resulting in leg amputation, and wrapped round their necks resulting in death 
Also they can choke on it if they pouch it as it gets stuck.
Would really like to see this product (all 3 sizes of it of course) removed. I email any online pet shops that have it in and ask that they stop selling it.

I wouldn't shop on that site only because there aren't many small animal products, nothing I need anyway.


----------



## NineTail (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Purple_X and thank you for taking the time out to review the website.
I'm glad you found it user friendly 

I will contact my cousin straight away and inform him of the issues with the small pet section, including the dangerous product for hamsters, thank you for bringing this up.

I will also mention that the small pet section is lacking and hopefully he will endeavour to boost the content a little!


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

The website looks good.. I love the coloring and the layout!

One thing that I have to say is that I feed my dog wainwrights dry food, which I did not see in the dry food section, so on the food front I would not use the website to purchase food..
Although I like the range of dog beds and coats


----------



## IndyGoJones (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello 

I think the website looks great! It's colourful (without being too distracting or busy) and is easy to navigate. I will mention that some of the images are a little small and don't seem to get much bigger when you click on a product.

Otherwise it looks great, I've favourited it! I also think it's a great idea to have the incentives like writing reviews and points scheme.


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

For me I looked at some of the dry foods I have never heard of before. There is no information on recommended feeding guidelines or ingredients. I am lazy if the info is not right there, I won't go looking. It might help to sell some of the less mainstream brands of food.


----------



## NineTail (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the feedback, really appreciated and great to get some constructive criticism!

I'm passing everything on so very much hoping any and all necessary changes will be made, such as additional foods, feeding guides etc.

Please do feel free to keep the comments coming, it's all a work in process for him so am sure he will take it on board and adapt to suit the needs of the pet community.

Thanks again guys


----------



## Doggy Stylz Clothing (Feb 17, 2012)

I think something tasty but healthy at the same time is a important for our pets.


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmm, how relevant. I hate to be mean on your first post but are you a troll? Just advertising perhaps


----------

